# Tartar sauce



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone have a good tartar sauce recipe? I have one but it's not great.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What's your recipe?

Mine is Hellman's mayonnaise, dill pickle relish, dill pickle brine and some dried dillweed (I sense a pattern there...).

No proportions; sorry!


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

No portions needed just ingredients!

Off the top of my head it is mayonnaise, sour cream, minced pimento stuffed olives, minced garlic, lemon juice, and minced capers.

Its okay...but I'd like to try out some other recipes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

mayo 1 1/2 cups
dijon mustard 1 tablespoon more or less to taste
chopped pickles, I use dill, about 2 tablespoons
chopped capers about 1 tablespoon
hot sauce dash or two
dill weed 1/2 teaspoon or so
lemon juice and some zest
salt and pepper to taste

Let it meld for a couple of hours for best flavor.

Phil


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it possible to improve on the original?

Finely diced gherkins or dill pickles, hard-boiled egg, capers, spring onions (scallions), green olives, parsley and lemon juice; lots of black pepper and salt. Phatch makes a good point about letting the sauce sit for a while for the mayonnaise to absorb the flavours, and I admire Mezzaluna's idea of using some of the liquor in which the gherkins are pickled, to add a bit of piquancy.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I forgot about the onions. Yep, about 2 tablespoons finely diced onion, though green onion or even chives are good too.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice ideas. I guess I'm pretty simple in my taste for that. For the most part I use tartar sauce for fried fish only, and I like it plain. Hellmans Mayonnaise, sweet or dill relish, lemon juice and a pinch of cayenne or white pepper. But again, that's just me!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree with chrose, I am pretty simple when it comes to my tartar sauce, no olives, no capers, etc. I use mayo, lemon juice, finely diced dill pickle, dill weed, finely minced onion (green will do also), salt, pepper and a hefty amount of hot sauce. The only thing I use it on though is fried fish.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll use extra tartar sauce with tuna for a tuna sandwich.

I often use "boiled dressing" instead of mayo for things too. I'm kind of tempted to make a batch with malt vinegar instead of cider vinegar just for tartar sauce.

Phil


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mayonnaise mixed with yoghurt, diced pickled gherkins, capers, and dill


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*TARTAR SAUCE RECIPES

**Lemon-Habanero Tartar Sauce

*3 cups freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1 1/2 cups good-quality mayonnaise 
2 anchovy fillets, minced 
1/2 habanero pepper, minced 
6 cornichons, minced 
2 tablespoons capers, drained 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Bring the lemon juice to a boil over high heat in a small saucepan and cook until reduced to 1/2 cup. Let cool. 
Combine about 2 tablespoons of the cooled reduced lemon juice, mayonnaise, anchovies, habanero, cornichons, and capers in a medium bowl. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. Add more lemon juice, to taste, if desired. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

==================

*Chipotle Tartar Sauce

*
2 dried chipotle peppers 
1/2 cup prepared mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon chopped green onions 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Salt and pepper

Make tartar sauce: In a cast-iron skillet over high heat pan roast peppers, toasting them on all sides, until smoky and slightly charred. Chop finely. In a small bowl combine with remaining sauce ingredients. Adjust seasonings, to taste, with salt and pepper.

=======================

*Simple Tartar Sauce #1

*1 cup mayonnaise or reduced fat mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons sweet pickle relish 
1 dill or half-sour pickle, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion 
2 tablespoons fresh chopped dill 
10 blades fresh chives, chopped or 2 thin scallions thinly sliced 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
Few drops cayenne pepper sauce

=========================

*Simple Tartar Sauce #2

*1 cup mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons chopped green onions or scallions (green part only) 
2 tablespoons drained sweet pickle relish 
1 tablespoon drained capers (chopped, if large) 
1 tablespoon minced fresh parsley leaves 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon minced fresh tarragon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne

In a bowl, fold together the ingredients. Adjust the seasoning, to taste. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve, giving the sauce 1 hour to stand before serving for the flavors to blend. (Note: If using homemade mayonnaise, the tartar sauce must be refrigerated and used within 24 hours.)


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

*mayonnaise*
*dill relish, squeezed dry*
*sweet relish, squeezed dry*
*capers, chopped fine*
*jalapenos, chopped fine*
*shallots, chopped fine*
*garlic, chopped fine*
*lemon juice *
*lime juice*
*sea salt*
*white pepper*


----------

